# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  BOOK REVIEW: In Search of the Golden Frog

## tylototriton

In Search of the Golden Frog
Marty Crump
320 pages
$27.00

Marty Crump is one of the most respected names in amphibian biology and this book presents a wonderful view of her early field work.  This book is a cleaned up version of Crump's diary while she was working in Costa Rica and other regions in the tropics. It is a fun read where she describes her slips and falls, discoveries and mistakes, her entire experience.  Now nothing can replace actually living the experiences, but this is one of the books I turn to when i'm snowbound in Connecticut. Part of this book is about the now extinct (presumed extinct) Golden Toad (_Bufo periglenes_).  Crump was one of the last people to see this species alive and do any sort of research on them.

----------


## annashetty

Rich information, that's really good, I'm looking for it, thanks for sharing. 
word finder

----------

